

50 Things That Matter - rosshudgens
http://www.rosshudgens.com/50-things-that-matter/

======
jamesbressi
Fantastic compilation of links that would mostly (if not have before) make it
onto the HN front page. I'm having fun going through them all.

Definitely check it out.

*Note: More videos than I would like and not all iPad / iPhone friendly (for Apple folks), so definitely a good ideamto have you real computer handy and enjoy during your downtime. Still worth it.

Ross, I don't know you, but great job.

~~~
rosshudgens
Thanks James. I got many of these from Hacker News. I thought there would be
some sort of push against this getting any traction because I submitted it,
but I figured the community would enjoy it.

